# 30gallon tank how many ruby greens.



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Its a 30 gallon tank and it has 1m and 2f ruby greens about 2.5 inches long each. I wanna have a breeding colony of them and i was wondering how many more i could add and of what sex.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi Yu might put 2 females more and that's good
xris


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

could i possibly do 3 more females or could i get away with 1more male and 2more females?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re Only females, if yu add 1 male more, the resident will percieve him as an intruder to be chase.
xris


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

so in a 30 gallon tank 1male and 5 females would be good or is that pushing it? And are the chances of them breeding pretty good?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re I would say that yu'll have a good colony to begin and I think yu'll be overcrowded with fry.
xris


----------

